# Some pics around the room.



## RPN (Mar 25, 2007)

I've been lurking on here for a couple of years now. Thanks to all for all your great posts and tips. Here are a few pics from my frog room.


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

My God! That's quite a collection you've got there! Is there any type of PDF that you specialize in? Also, where'd you get the beautiful acrylic vivs?


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

That looks awesome


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

That is the most organized frog room i think i have ever seen!  I am also curious on where you got the tanks...


----------



## alluringeli (Apr 20, 2009)

very nice collection....


----------



## chrisdrake (May 4, 2009)

That is a beautiful setup. I like everyone else would love to know what you keep. There will be alot of jealous people on this thread. Me being one of them.


----------



## dart_frog_junkie (Apr 9, 2009)

WOW!!! I'm feeling kinda jealous. I have my two tanks that don't even have frogs in them yet

Great tanks


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Phenomenal! I would never get anything done with a frog room like that!


----------



## Repti-racks (Oct 2, 2006)

RPN said:


> I've been lurking on here for a couple of years now. Thanks to all for all your great posts and tips. Here are a few pics from my frog room.


what size are those acrylic viv's and what do you keep in them ? I was also wondering what are those white tubes on the bottoms of each in front ? Last question im assuming a grow out for babies set up i see acrylic walls but was wondering what was used for the white dividers that you found that would stick to acrylic almost looks like HDPE


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Dang.... I always get a little frustrated when I see threads coming along. I start thinking I have a good collection going and BAM! another thread with a complete frog room shows up 

Looks good, I guess is the point I'm trying to make....


----------



## bgcabot (Oct 19, 2008)

Lol, I hate to steal his thunder here, but this might answer some questions: Repti-Racks -- Specializing in Arboreal Racks and Caging - Home

Lol I thought the name sounded like a website, so I checked the contact info.. 

EDIT: Very nice setups by the way!


----------



## RPN (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the great comments. I'll try my best to answer all your questions.
I build all my own acrylic tanks and inserts, also froglet bins with sliding top lids. 
The froglet bins are all acrylic individual units, 6"x6"x12". White sides and top with clear fronts and lid. Just for viewing purposes. 
































Some of the frogs I'm currently working with are (no particular order)
Hyloxalus azureiventris, Phyllobates Aurotaenia green, Vietnamese Mossies, Tincs Alanis, Powder Blues, Cobalts, Azureus, Bakhaus Mountain, Citronella, Leucs. Nominal Imis, Intermedious, Borja Ridge Vents, Rodyl Vents, Iquitos Red Vents, Tricolors, Costa Rican Auratus and blue and bronze Auratus. Hope I didnt leave any one out!

The white tubes on the front of the tanks are 3/8" push connect fittings. Simple drain system.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

nice tanks!! great looking frog room


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

RPN said:


> Thanks everyone for the great comments. I'll try my best to answer all your questions.
> I build all my own acrylic tanks and inserts, also froglet bins with sliding top lids.
> The froglet bins are all acrylic individual units, 6"x6"x12". White sides and top with clear fronts and lid. Just for viewing purposes.
> 
> ...


So if i understand correctly you make your own tanks? Sell these premade tanks and you will be a rich man...How much does it cost to make a single tank?


----------



## Newt1 (Feb 25, 2007)

I want to make my own tanks what do you need as far a tools
or what tricks do I need to know I want 3 20" x 20" x 18"

Steve


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Yes, I believe Paul makes ALL of those tanks.

I'm going to be hitting him up for some of those crystal faces to go on a rack of 20 or 25 verts. I'm pumped.


----------



## RPN (Mar 25, 2007)

Yes I do make these and sell them currently all over Canada. Shipping to the US soon. I'd like to "not" make this a for sale post though! You can PM myself with any questions regarding tanks and inserts. 

Here are a few more pics from around the room.


----------



## batrachiophyle (May 7, 2009)

impressive... 

what's the thickness on your acrylic sheets? ...1/8"? 



> How much does it cost to make a single tank?


if the pieces are 1/8" i'm finding prices online of roughly $2.30 /sq.ft.


----------



## RPN (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments
The 16" cubes in my rack are 3/16" thick material.
New website coming online here Welcome to RPN Designs and Fabrication - Home for information on them.
Heres a few more pictures.


----------



## t-o-l-o (Oct 21, 2008)

This is one the best frog rooms I have ever seen! Great work! Any pictures of the D. auratus “Blue and Bronze?"


----------



## FCM (Nov 7, 2008)

Great frogroom!


----------



## RPN (Mar 25, 2007)

t-o-l-o said:


> This is one the best frog rooms I have ever seen! Great work! Any pictures of the D. auratus “Blue and Bronze?"


Heres a quick one.








Another from the grow out tanks.


----------



## sNApple (Mar 19, 2007)

good work Paul, where can i order some of those inserts? do you ship?


----------



## chrism (Apr 11, 2007)

RPN said:


>


Did you buy or make these? Either way- how?! Is the water pumped or just big body that can be changed as one?


----------



## tateg (May 9, 2009)

can I see your man creek viv and frog plus some tricolors?... Pplleeaassee?


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Awsome setup, kinda reminds me of Seans setup.


----------



## RPN (Mar 25, 2007)

chrism said:


> Did you buy or make these? Either way- how?! Is the water pumped or just big body that can be changed as one?


I made these tad tubes. They have 20 1/8" holes all around the bottom .75" up. The tads stir up the water in the tube and gets syphoned through the holes. The tank has a fluval external canister filter. System works wonders for me. 

A few 10 G vertical grown in pics. Still some planting to do.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

nice tanks! what kind of background do you have on them?


----------



## RPN (Mar 25, 2007)

Since I had 20 tanks that needed back grounds. I needed a simple background. I came up with a way to cover the back of my tanks with out costing alot of money or heartaches.

TOOLS NEEDED
styrofoam
propane torch
paint brush or sponge
silicone
acrylic craft paint (NON TOXIC) craft store has lots
water

First go to your local hardware or building material store and purchase some 1.5" styrofoam. You may wish to use thicker, your choice. Dont use less than 1.5 ". Panels come in a few different sizes.
Cut your styrofoam to the size of the inside of your tank. TEST FIT IT!








You can lay this on the ground and do this but I found far better results with a scrap piece of wood and two screws.








Set your styrofoam on the screws and light your torch. Do this outside or in a well ventilated area. The fumes given off are toxic and do smell horible.








Start running lines on your styrofoam with the torch held appx 5" away. The closer you move the torch, the more it melts away. Have a general patern in mind or wing it like I have done. Try to touch all parts of the styrofoam with the torch flame. Looks dull and flat if you dont.
























Next take your background and lay it flat. Take acrylic paint and mix it with water. You want a nice runny mixture for the base coat. Use a paint brush or sponge and apply to cover. Once covered you can go back and brush or sponge on other colors to give the affects of moss or rock etc...
























Allow your background to dry overnight and then flip over and apply silicone to the back. i smeared mine on with a latex glove. 








Apply to the back of your tank and follow silicone dry time. Leave your tank on its back flat while silicone sets up.
Should end up like these.
























Let me know what you guys think? And have some fun with your own backgrounds if you decide to take this route.


----------



## tateg (May 9, 2009)

please can I see some pics of your man creek viv and frog?


----------



## RPN (Mar 25, 2007)

tateg said:


> please can I see some pics of your man creek viv and frog?


Sorry Tateg for keeping you waiting. My man creek lives in here.








She looks like this. Sorry for bad photo. Ill try and get you more on the weekend.


----------



## tateg (May 9, 2009)

thanks, you need to get her a boyfriend!
EDIT: Sweet back round, how did you get the bromeliads to grow on it?


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Hey mate, could you please let me know what the brom is in the top right hand corner of the pic?

To me it looks like Neoregelia Spectabilis... Im no expert though!

Ive seen these offered recently and was wondering how they fair in terrarium conditions?

Thanks in advance mate

Richie


----------



## RPN (Mar 25, 2007)

Richie 
I was told it is Neoregelia Concentrica Bullis. I'm not certain though. My local nursery brings them in from Florida somewhere. These Broms are rarely marked at this nursery. It’s doing well in my mini greenhouse and has 2 pups I'm about to pull and plant in a tank.

Tateg
I cut the pups from mother plants and push the stems into the background. 
I try and grow all my Broms out of tank and wait for pups. Sometimes I get excited and pin them with wire into the background. Either way produces great results for me.


----------



## RPN (Mar 25, 2007)

Its been awhile since I added some pictures. Enjoy.
Epipedobates tricolor 
















Ranitomeya imitator "Chazuta"


----------



## midget (Jul 30, 2009)

wow your frog room is amazing. Great idea with that backround. Good luck


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

beautiful imitator...


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

this is the ultimate dream setup for me... omg.... i'd love to try to make one of those tanks...  anyways keep up the good work... looks like you have a solid buisness going on.


----------



## trow (Aug 25, 2005)

Is there alway's that much moisture on the front of the cage's.Or is it just from misting .


----------



## RPN (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks for the comments everyone! Much appreciated.
Trow I beleive I was misting heavily when I took these pictures during the summer months. I tend to change up my misting schedule weekly and or monthly. It never stays the same.


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

i wish i could get some of those Ranitomeya imitator "Chazuta"....WOW are they beautiful...


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

cheezus_2007 said:


> i wish i could get some of those Ranitomeya imitator "Chazuta"....WOW are they beautiful...


After you got about a year's experience, check on here: Understory Enterprises Inc. - Ranitomeya imitator


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

ChrisK said:


> After you got about a year's experience, check on here: Understory Enterprises Inc. - Ranitomeya imitator


i just got some imitators so hopefully they will give me some expierience with thumbnails.... i DIG all yours... they are straight up prime time...


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

cheezus_2007 said:


> i just got some imitators so hopefully they will give me some expierience with thumbnails.... i DIG all yours... they are straight up prime time...


I got no imitators though


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

im assuming u never have a problem with burned foam fumes in your vivs? jw cause u said tthey smelled horrible..how long before u put em in?


----------



## RPN (Mar 25, 2007)

HunterB said:


> im assuming u never have a problem with burned foam fumes in your vivs? jw cause u said tthey smelled horrible..how long before u put em in?


Never had any smell issues with them at all. Just the melting part is not good on the nose.

Here is an Auratus "Campana" photo I took at night under flash light. I'm really interested why these guys come right out of the wood work to the light in the middle of the night. I'll leave that one for now, here is the photo.


----------



## Purdue2589 (Apr 14, 2008)

amazing frog room. I especially like your tadpole set up that thing looks amazing!!


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

i agree, the tadpole tubes and froglet racks are SWEEEEEEEEEEEEET! def. a dream setup there...


----------



## mellowvision (Feb 6, 2009)

great frog room. I also like your foam technique, I'd like to try that myself.


----------



## RPN (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone. The foam technique is simple and cheap.
Here is a few new pictures for your enjoyment. Bare with me as I have been doing some new stuff with them. Hope you guys like them
D. tinctorius "Bakhuis Mountain"


















D. tinctorius "Citronella"


















D. tinctorius "Azureus"


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

I love that last picture...it reminds me of a dinosaur! Keep em coming!


----------



## RPN (Mar 25, 2007)

Bastimentos Pumilio tad transport.
I've been watching these lil guys grow in the past few days. And luckily I caught this.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

very cool!!


----------



## orchid_man (Sep 21, 2008)

Neat photos


----------



## NorthernFrogguy1976 (Apr 7, 2009)

Wow, thanks for sharing, you have some amazing setups!

Richard


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

Thats a nice looking basti.


----------



## SoCalSun (Oct 29, 2009)

Thats my dream setup! Very clean and organized....i love it. Great job my friend! 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## RPN (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the comments. Much appreciated.
I have decided to try something totally different. Here is a couple of the new guys. I am enjoying them very much. 
Hyperolius punctopunctilis

















Here is a Ranitomeya imitator "Varadero” orange/blue enjoying the new home.


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

Those Hyperolius punctopunctilis are beautiful!


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

awesome pics....I def. like the new guys you got.


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

Simply stated... VERY nice, do you ship to the states yet?... Peter


----------



## RPN (Mar 25, 2007)

Peter Keane said:


> Simply stated... VERY nice, do you ship to the states yet?... Peter


Thanks guys. 

Peter I will be shipping to the U.S. starting in the new year. I finally have all the bugs worked out. Thank's for being patient with me.


----------



## RPN (Mar 25, 2007)

I had some time for some new pic's today while making new cultures. Here are some new faces.


----------



## raimeiken (Dec 24, 2006)

awesome looking tanks! when I get more room, I'll be surely buying some from you


----------



## RPN (Mar 25, 2007)

I thought I would come back to this thread and give you all an update. Over the last month I have added a new frog room in my home. My old room/area was open to the rest of our basement. Not the best idea when your trying to control temps and humidity and others. The new room measures 10' x 16' and is still a work in progress. I moved in last weekend and still have a tonne of work to do. Ive added another 9 tanks in the move as well with aother 9 in the works. Here is a run down of what I have done and where I am at.

The room was laid out and roughed in. While I was at it, I also roughed in an 8' x 9' bathroom. Will come in handy next to the frog room-since I seem to live in here.
















This room has a 48" x 48" south facing window and another 26" x 12" west facing window. Purely for summer breeze. 

Some of the features include In Wall digital timers, drain system, misting system, air exchange system and a few others still in the works. Work station and sink will be added shortly.
Here is a few pictures of the tile and walls and trim that was done prior to the move in.









































During the move in of old and new tanks and racks. All still work in progress mind you.


























All for now. Ill be back soon with many more updates as this new room comes together. Thanks for looking and all the great information DB and members. Cheers!!!


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

That looks great! I wish I had something like that


----------



## RPN (Mar 25, 2007)

thanks Jeeperrs


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

Very nice setup although being 6'3'' tall it would kill me trying to work with the tanks on the lower level. Michael


----------



## RPN (Mar 25, 2007)

A few pictures from this morning around the new room.


----------



## hukilausurfer (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice man. Are those matechos?


----------



## RPN (Mar 25, 2007)

hukilausurfer said:


> Nice man. Are those matechos?


Thank you. Yes they are Matechos.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!! more pics please!! some more close ups of tanks and everything would be great!


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

WOW RPN...all I can say is WOW! You have an amazing setup and such beautiful frogs! Can I come live with you? I'll sleep in the frogroom. LOL


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

As usual - awesome shots. The frogs look fat and sassy. 

I'm going to have to swing by there next time I'm back home to go old ontario. I bet it looks even better in person.

Great job! Where is your frog watchin chair?


----------



## RPN (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks Gabe, Lisa and Mike. 
Lisa I see you have an outstanding tinc collection as well. WOW its nice. I have a lot of catching up to do by the looks of it.

I took a few more pics this morning while potting up some broms.

Ranitomeya flavovittata 








Dendrobtes auratus "costa rican"








Ranitomeya imitator "Chazuta"








Ranitomeya imitator "Varadero – orange/blue"
















Ranitomeya imitator "Intermedious"
















Oophaga Pumilio “Red Bastimentos”


----------



## RPN (Mar 25, 2007)

Some exciting news from this evening.
Isla Solartes


----------



## RPN (Mar 25, 2007)

Remember back a few months ago I posted these pics?
Bastimentos Pumilio tad transport.


























Today while feeding I found something interesting amongst the leaves. 

Bastimentos Pumilio eggs developing nicely









BUT - it gets better, while taking the photo, I noticed something strange. Something that was just a lil to big to be a FF or springtail.
I found this.

























This is my first ever Pumilio froglet. Super stoked to have successfully morphed an egg feeder. I'm not sure why the lil guy looks green in these pics. It is white. Maybe the plants from the tank in the light have made it look green in these photos..

Thanks for looking and sharing the excitment with my posts guys!


----------



## Topete (Sep 27, 2009)

that is awesome, That proves your good skills and husbandry,, Inspiring!


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Sweet Basti, never seen one that looks as such.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

MaxB22 said:


> Sweet Basti, never seen one that looks as such.


Me neither, the gray on the legs is interesting. Do you have any pictures of the male?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Congratulations! Beautiful froglet


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

This is an amazing room Paul. I have to see it sometime soon! Any chance you could put some images of the thumb tad tank you were telling me about?


----------



## RPN (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks guys. I'll try and get some more pictures posted today.
While looking at the froglet today it is infact more grey/green than white.
Jeremy the thumb tank I was telling you about is the same as the brooder tank. The only difference is the cups and their size.


----------



## RPN (Mar 25, 2007)

Nice morning suprise. Enjoy.

Isla Solarte


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Cracking pics and congratz on the tad.

Cheers for sharing

Good luck

Richie


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

RPN said:


> Nice morning suprise. Enjoy.
> 
> Isla Solarte


Your nancy kind of looks like an el dorado, either way beautiful frog!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Awesome pics! Congrats on the froglet.


----------



## Chris155hp (Mar 17, 2010)

Amazing!!!


----------

